# άδεια από τη σημαία



## nickel (Jul 19, 2011)

Ένα «εκ της σημαίας» στο παραλήρημα του άλλου νήματος με ενέπνευσε για ένα «προσεχώς». Προσεχώς θα ασχοληθώ με τη μετάφραση αυτής της στρατιωτικής έκφρασης, που δεν περιορίζεται πια στην αυθαίρετη άδεια (leave) των φαντάρων ή των υπαλλήλων αλλά ενίοτε μπορεί να επεκταθεί και σε υποθετική άδεια (permission) για κάποια αυθαίρετη ενέργεια, π.χ.
Όπως είναι σε όλους μας γνωστό, κάτω στην πλατεία βρίσκονται οι "σοφοί" πολίτες που όλα τα ξέρουν, και γι' αυτό πήραν την άδεια από τη σημαία να μας μορφώσουν και να αποφασίζουν για όλους τους υπόλοιπους [Πηγή]​ή, αν επιτρέψουμε μια μικρή ταχυδακτυλουργία, και σε άδεια (permit) που εκδίδεται από ανώτερη αρχή, π.χ.
Ο κριτικός λογοτεχνίας, είτε έγινε κριτικός παίρνοντας άδεια από τη σημαία, όπως ωραία το έχει διατυπώσει ένας παλαίμαχος της κριτικής, είτε λόγω σπουδών και θέσης, κρίνεται εξίσου με τους συγγραφείς τούς οποίους κρίνει. [enet]​προς τιμήν και δόξαν των πολλών σημασιών της λέξης _άδεια_. Για να δούμε αν μπορώ να ρίξω άδεια και να πιάσω γεμάτη, μπορείτε να ασκήσετε την πρωτοβουλία σας και να φέρετε πιο κοντά το «προσεχώς».


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2011)

Ξέχασα να προσθέσω εξήγηση της προέλευσης του όρου από το slang.gr:

*άδεια απ' τη σημαία*
Φράση της στρατιωτικής ορολογίας που υποδηλώνει την παράνομη έξοδο από το στρατόπεδο (σκασιαρχείο) ή την παράνομη παράταση αδείας. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν η έξοδος ή η άδεια γίνεται αυθαίρετα, χωρίς δηλαδή την έγκριση των ιεραρχικά αρμόδιων προσώπων. Η λογική που διέπει το λήμμα σχετίζεται με το γεγονός πως η σημαία βρίσκεται ιεραρχικά πάνω από κάθε στρατιωτικό, οπότε θεωρητικά κάποιος φαντάρος θα μπορούσε να πάρει άδεια από τη σημαία.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2011)

Να φέρω αυτό το "προσεχώς" ένα βήμα πιο κοντά, προτείνοντας το self-proclaimed για το παράδειγμα με τον κριτικό και τέτοιου είδους αυτοανακηρύξεις ή ψάχνουμε κάτι ιδιωματικό;

Για το επόμενο βήμα, δηλώνω προς το παρόν αδυναμία· ήταν εξαντλητικό το παραλήρημα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2011)

Άλλο ένα μισερό βηματάκι, με αφετηρία το λήμμα του slang.gr: το ερμηνευτικό _permission granted/given by a higher authority_, με μια απαραίτητη, γενναία δόση ειρωνείας, θα μπορούσε να μας χρησιμέψει εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2011)

Ωραίο είναι το *permission from a higher authority*.


----------



## sarant (Jul 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ξέχασα να προσθέσω εξήγηση της προέλευσης του όρου από το slang.gr:
> 
> *άδεια απ' τη σημαία*
> Φράση της στρατιωτικής ορολογίας που υποδηλώνει την παράνομη έξοδο από το στρατόπεδο (σκασιαρχείο) ή την παράνομη παράταση αδείας. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν η έξοδος ή η άδεια γίνεται αυθαίρετα, χωρίς δηλαδή την έγκριση των ιεραρχικά αρμόδιων προσώπων. Η λογική που διέπει το λήμμα σχετίζεται με το γεγονός πως η σημαία βρίσκεται ιεραρχικά πάνω από κάθε στρατιωτικό, οπότε θεωρητικά κάποιος φαντάρος θα μπορούσε να πάρει άδεια από τη σημαία.​


 
Όταν ήμουν φαντάρος, δεν θυμάμαι να είχαμε κατά νου την ερμηνεία της τελευταίας πρότασης (που έχεις βάλει με μπλε). Σκεφτόμασταν απλά ότι σε κάθε στρατόπεδο και σε κάθε μονάδα κυματίζει μια σημαία, οπότε ήταν λογικό να παίρνουμε από εκεί την άδεια. Υποτίθεται μάλιστα πως υπήρχε και τυπικό (ουδέποτε εφαρμοζόμενο βέβαια): πήγαινες μπροστά στη σημαία, χαιρετούσες και έλεγες "Σημαία μου ένδοξη και τιμημένη, αιτούμαι έξοδο με δίωρη για απόψε".


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2011)

Αναφέρω ευπειθώς ότι στα δικά μας χρόνια δεν γνωρίζαμε τέτοια πράγματα — ή, όπως πάντα, ήμουν στην κοσμάρα μου. Ωστόσο, επειδή ήμουν ο υπεύθυνος για την επετηρίδα, όποιος έπαιρνε άδεια από τη σημαία έπρεπε να κάνει δέκα τεμενάδες και σε μένα.
:)


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2013)

...
*French leave*

*French leave* is "Leave of absence without permission or without announcing one's departure", including leaving a party without bidding farewell to the host. The intent behind this behaviour is to leave without disturbing the host. The phrase is first recorded in 1771 and was born at a time when the English and French cultures were heavily interlinked.

In French, the equivalent phrase is "*filer à l'anglaise*" (to take English leave) and seems to date from the turn of the 19th and 20th centuries.
...

*Military usage*

_The term is especially used to mean the act of leisurely absence from a military unit._ This comes from the rich history of Franco-English conflict; as Spain has a similar saying concerning the French (*despedirse a la francesa*), it may have come from the Napoleonic campaign in the Iberian Peninsula which pitted the French against an Anglo-Portuguese & Spanish alliance. The phrase has a perfect French and Italian equivalent in *filer à l'anglaise* and _*filarsela all'inglese*_, literally, "to take the English leave". In Polish it is "_*wyjść po angielsku*_" - "to leave English style".




nickel said:


> Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Michael Quinion:
> ...
> The background is the centuries-old adversarial relationship between the British and the French, which had culminated in the Napoleonic Wars at the beginning of the century. _French_ had long appeared as one element in deprecatory formations, often with implications of sexual adventurousness or explicitness — _French pox_ (syphilis), _French letter_ (condom), and _French novel_ and _French print_ (pornographic material) — together with *French leave* (going somewhere without asking permission). There is a parallel with the Dutch, who had been maritime competitors of the English in the seventeenth century and whose name appears in such formations as _Dutch uncle_ and _Dutch comfort_.
> 
> ...



*French leave* (n.)
An informal, unannounced, or abrupt departure
[From the 18th-century French custom of leaving without saying goodbye to the host or hostess.]
The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language

an unauthorized or unannounced absence or departure
[alluding to a custom in France of leaving without saying goodbye to one's host or hostess]
Collins English Dictionary


Μ' ένα σμπάρο, πέντε τρυγόνια: αγγλικό, γαλλικό, ισπανικό, ιταλικό και πολωνέζικο.
Βέβαια, τα πυρομαχικά τα πρόσφερε ο Κουίνιον και το όπλο το γέμισε ο Νίκελ· εγώ απλώς στόχευσα στο κατάλληλο νήμα.

Είδες, Νίκελ; Βήμα-βήμα, φτάσαμε σ' εκείνο το «προσεχώς». :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ξέχασα να προσθέσω εξήγηση της προέλευσης του όρου από το slang.gr:
> 
> *άδεια απ' τη σημαία*
> Φράση της στρατιωτικής ορολογίας που υποδηλώνει την παράνομη έξοδο από το στρατόπεδο (σκασιαρχείο) ή την παράνομη παράταση αδείας. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν η έξοδος ή η άδεια γίνεται αυθαίρετα, χωρίς δηλαδή την έγκριση των ιεραρχικά αρμόδιων προσώπων. Η λογική που διέπει το λήμμα σχετίζεται με το γεγονός πως η σημαία βρίσκεται ιεραρχικά πάνω από κάθε στρατιωτικό, οπότε θεωρητικά κάποιος φαντάρος θα μπορούσε να πάρει άδεια από τη σημαία.​



Κάθε μέλος του στρατιωτικού προσωπικού, πριν αποβιβαστεί από πολεμικό πλοίο ή πριν επιβιβαστεί σε αυτό, πρέπει να χαιρετήσει στρατιωτικά τη σημαία του πλοίου. Η φράση θα μπορούσε να έχει σχέση και με αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2013)

Ε ναι, ανέκαθεν θεωρούσα πως είναι εντελώς αυτονόητη η προέλευση, με βάση τα όσα λέει και ο Δόκτωρ. Αυτό που γράφει το σλανγκρ προσωπικά το βρίσκω αβάσιμο.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάθε μέλος του στρατιωτικού προσωπικού, πριν αποβιβαστεί από πολεμικό πλοίο ή πριν επιβιβαστεί σε αυτό, πρέπει να χαιρετήσει στρατιωτικά τη σημαία του πλοίου. Η φράση θα μπορούσε να έχει σχέση και με αυτό.



Ευπειθώς αναφέρω ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα περί αυτού πρόκειται. Το έχω ακούσει from the horses mouth από συγγενή, απόστρατο του πολεμικού ναυτικού.


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2013)

sarant said:


> Όταν ήμουν φαντάρος, δεν θυμάμαι να είχαμε κατά νου την ερμηνεία της τελευταίας πρότασης (που έχεις βάλει με μπλε). Σκεφτόμασταν απλά ότι σε κάθε στρατόπεδο και σε κάθε μονάδα κυματίζει μια σημαία, οπότε ήταν λογικό να παίρνουμε από εκεί την άδεια. Υποτίθεται μάλιστα πως υπήρχε και τυπικό (ουδέποτε εφαρμοζόμενο βέβαια): πήγαινες μπροστά στη σημαία, χαιρετούσες και έλεγες "Σημαία μου ένδοξη και τιμημένη, αιτούμαι έξοδο με δίωρη για απόψε".



Ε, ναι. Όπως τα λέει ο Σαράντ τα θυμάμαι κι εγώ. 
Μάλιστα, έτυχα και σε απόπειρα για σχετικό καψόνι νέου στην 115 ΠΜ, που πήγαν να τον τρελάνουν οι παλιοί: επί μία εβδομάδα, όποτε ζητούσε έξοδο, του λέγανε να πάρει πρώτα άδεια απ' τη σημαία, ελπίζοντας να τσιμπήσει ο ψάρακας και να πάει να ζητήσει πράγματι την άδεια από τη σημαία του στρατοπέδου. Όταν τα έμαθα, στην πρώτη ευκαιρία τον πήρα παράμερα και τον ενημέρωσα· η έκφρασή του μου θύμισε όντως ψάρι που ανοιγοκλείνει το στόμα χωρίς να μπορεί να πει τίποτα. Τουλάχιστον αυτός δεν έκανε καψόνια όταν «έβαλε σειρά».

Για τα ναυτικά δηλώνω αναρμόδιος· εγώ ήμουνα «μοδίστρα»[SUP]6[/SUP], όχι των ΔΒ (κορδελιάστρα), αλλά οτ κουτίρ. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2013)

Ωραιότατα. Πάλι γίναμε σοφότεροι. Και κλείνει κι ένα «προσεχώς». Γιατί αν βάλεις όλα μαζί τα «προσεχώς» μου, φτιάχνουν από μόνα τους ένα φόρουμ. :angry:


----------



## cougr (Jan 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ένα «εκ της σημαίας» στο παραλήρημα του άλλου νήματος με ενέπνευσε για ένα «προσεχώς». Προσεχώς θα ασχοληθώ με τη μετάφραση αυτής της στρατιωτικής έκφρασης, που δεν περιορίζεται πια στην αυθαίρετη άδεια (leave) των φαντάρων ή των υπαλλήλων αλλά ενίοτε μπορεί να επεκταθεί και σε υποθετική άδεια (permission) για κάποια αυθαίρετη ενέργεια, π.χ. Όπως είναι σε όλους μας γνωστό, κάτω στην πλατεία βρίσκονται οι "σοφοί" πολίτες που όλα τα ξέρουν, και γι' αυτό πήραν την άδεια από τη σημαία να μας μορφώσουν και να αποφασίζουν για όλους τους υπόλοιπους [Πηγή]​ ή, αν επιτρέψουμε μια μικρή ταχυδακτυλουργία, και σε άδεια (permit) που εκδίδεται από ανώτερη αρχή, π.χ. Ο κριτικός λογοτεχνίας, είτε έγινε κριτικός παίρνοντας άδεια από τη σημαία, όπως ωραία το έχει διατυπώσει ένας παλαίμαχος της κριτικής, είτε λόγω σπουδών και θέσης, κρίνεται εξίσου με τους συγγραφείς τούς οποίους κρίνει. [enet]​ προς τιμήν και δόξαν των πολλών σημασιών της λέξης _άδεια_. Για να δούμε αν μπορώ να ρίξω άδεια και να πιάσω γεμάτη, μπορείτε να ασκήσετε την πρωτοβουλία σας και να φέρετε πιο κοντά το «προσεχώς».



Μπορεί να πέφτω έξω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η φράση «_και γι' αυτό πήραν την άδεια από τη σημαία να [..._]» στο πρώτο παράδειγμα, ίσως θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως «_and that's why/and hence/and thus they took it upon themselves to..._». 

Και το «_είτε έγινε κριτικός παίρνοντας άδεια από τη σημαία_» - _whether he is a self-styled critic/styled himself as a critic_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2013)

Τα είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς τα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα. Για να βάλουμε κάποια τάξη:

To _take French leave_ έχει πολύ συγκεκριμένη χρήση σε σχέση με άδεια απουσίας, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και απλώς μια εσπευσμένη αναχώρηση.
Η ελληνική «άδεια από τη σημαία» έχει πολύ ευρύτερη σημασία που έχει να κάνει με αυθαίρετες ενέργειες. 

Οπότε τα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα δεν θα μπορούσαν να μεταφραστούν παρά με αναδιατύπωση. Συμφωνώ και με τις δύο αποδόσεις σου.


----------

